# Palmetto corn



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Could somebody (if they no) break down what morphs make a palmetto? I no the first was wild caught from what i read but it would be interesting to no what hatches them


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Palmetto is a single recessive gene. So the only thing making it up is palmetto.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cant imagine to combos of palmetto, has anybody tried for tessara palmetto?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

plain palmetto is all there is at the moment, I'd imagine things will change very much over the coming years. Stocks for sale by the original breeders are extremely limited and are deliberately being kept like that so not to saturate the market too quickly so it will be a good while before stuff filters down to regular keepers/hobbyists


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

eeji said:


> plain palmetto is all there is at the moment, I'd imagine things will change very much over the coming years. Stocks for sale by the original breeders are extremely limited and are deliberately being kept like that so not to saturate the market too quickly so it will be a good while before stuff filters down to regular keepers/hobbyists


£4000 a snake is really steep aswel. Enquired about 1 from multicorn and was shocked haha, stunning snakes and worth the money IMO. 

Could i ask about scaleless snakes Ian, ive googled about them but cant get info on them about how they are scaleless and what makes it happen?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

afaik scaleless is recessive, but it originated in a corn x great plains breeding so they are all hybrids


----------



## yummymummytothree (Mar 12, 2012)

palmetto is a recessive gene, so the only thing that makes it is palmetto. :2thumb:


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

yummymummytothree said:


> palmetto is a recessive gene, so the only thing that makes it is palmetto. :2thumb:


Lol it got answered last week


----------

